# Golden Silk Orb Weaver & Wild Green Iguana



## Cameron Cushman (Jul 29, 2008)

C&C Please

Golden Silk Orb Weaver also known as the Banana Spider
1.






Wild Green Iguana
2.





Another angle of this little guy
3.


----------



## kcon (Jul 29, 2008)

nice colours on that spider and the iguana,  ( wish we got them in the uk )


----------



## John_Olexa (Jul 29, 2008)

I like these!!! nice work!!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice pics! I like the lizard, and the spider is very cool looking!


----------

